# XTP Bullets



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody still using Hornady XTP bullets in there ML guns? It has been a few years since I hunted with a ML and I had a good load worked up in my Knight of 90grains of Pyrodex "P" powder and a 300gr XTP in a Harvester Crush rib Sabot. I will try this load this week to see if it is still shooting good but I am wondering if I should try some of the new bullets that are out there.

Mark


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

mark that is the same load I started out with in my Knight, now i use the conicals for it. I changed because of the flyer that would appear once in a while.

i have used the T/C shock wave and if that is what their slogan is "shock wave" ? i have another slogan for it "piece of _sht___"! last year I shot a deer with the shock wave and i was not impressed one bit. those 45 cal bullets in the 300 grn. has more shock to them than the t/c shock wave did.

I would use either a conical or stay with what you have.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used the 300 XTPs with mixed results. I have recovered 2 bullets from animals. I will see if I can post a picture of both of them. One came apart. I don't know if I hit a branch or limb before the bullet got to the deer, but when I skinned the deer, there were 3 or 4 bullet entrances. I recovered most of the pieces. The deer went down and never moved, but it looked like it was shot with buckshot. The second animal I have taken with the XTP was a cow elk. The bullet held together well and mushroomed perfectly. I found it just under the skin on the opposite side from the entrance. I'll take a couple of pictures of both bullets and post them here for you.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay. Here are the pics. First one is the bullet that came apart.









This one held together nicely in a cow elk.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> mark that is the same load I started out with in my Knight, now i use the conicals for it. I changed because of the flyer that would appear once in a while.
> 
> i have used the T/C shock wave and if that is what their slogan is "shock wave" ? i have another slogan for it "piece of _sht___"! last year I shot a deer with the shock wave and i was not impressed one bit. those 45 cal bullets in the 300 grn. has more shock to them than the t/c shock wave did.
> 
> I would use either a conical or stay with what you have.


That's interesting. I have heard VERY FEW bad things about the TC Shockwaves.

After reading many reviews (on multiple websites), I decided to work up a load with them, and they are extremely accurate. I was able to get a 3" group at 115 yrds open sites. For me, that is very good.

And as far as killing power, I have never heard a negative thing about them.

I would recommend looking at the comments and product reviews on Cabelas and Basspro for the different bullets.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I switched from the XTPs when I noticed they were coming apart. I prefer the Speer Gold Dots since they are bonded, and they have worked flawlessly. You can't get them in a 300 grain though, only 240 and 270. If you really want to go heavier than that I would either stick with the XTPs or try the Hornady SST/Thompson Shockwave. 

I tried the powerbelts in my inline and was disgusted with how they performed. I was using the short 45 cal bullets and they explode on impact. Maybe some of their heavier, longer offerings would penetrate better though. But for now in my inline I'm using the SSTs. Haven't shot anything since switching though.


----------

